# السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )



## end (13 يونيو 2008)

*المسلم يتميز بالجهل الشديد في الاسلام , و لما كانت المسيحية سهلة و بسيطة لانها رسالة حب و سلام للناس كلها , فيجد المسلم انه من الاسهل ان ( يتغابى ) على المسيحية , عن ان يكشف حقيقة الاسلام


كانت هذه مقدمة مهمة قبل ان اذكر كيف اجاب السيوطي على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )
و الامام جلال الدين السيوطي غني عن التعريف 
و في شرح السيوطي على صحيح مسلم , حاول التوفيق بين حديثين هما

حديث اي الأعمال افضل
فقد تعددت اجابات محمد
يقول السيوطي


(( في هذا الحديث الأفضل الإيمان ثم الجهاد ثم الحج 
وفي حديث أبي ذر الإيمان والجهاد
 وفي حديث بن مسعود الصلاة ثم بر الوالدين ثم الجهاد 
وتقدم في حديث بن عمر وإطعام الطعام وإفشاء السلام 
وفي حديثه أيضا من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده 
وصح في حديث عثمان خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه 


وأمثال هذا في الأحاديث كثيرة ويجمع بأن اختلاف الجواب جرى على حسب اختلاف 
1- الأحوال 
2- والأشخاص
3- وحاجة السائل إليه

فإنه قد يقال خير الأشياء كذا ولا يراد أنه خير جميع الأشياء من جميع الوجوه وفي جميع الأحوال بل في حال دون حال ))


شرح السيوطي على مسلم ( 1 \ 98 )


و هكذا يقول السيوطي , ان صيغة التفضيل لا تاتي تعبيرا عن الاطلاق , انما عن مطابقة الهدف مع مفاهيم و معلومات السائل

و مثلها ( اصغر البذور ) 
هل اعترض اليهود على انها اصغر البذور ؟
لم يحدث , و لو كانوا يرونه مخطئا , لاعترضوا على الفور
بل فهموا مراد الرب , و سكتوا

فسواء اراد ( اصغر بذور الحقول ) او  ( اصغر البذور ) او اي شئ
فان المعنى واضح

التأمل فيما يعرفه اليهود عن الحنطة , و ضرورة موتها




و لكن ان يأتي مسلم غبي جاهل بالاسلام , و يعترض , فهذا غير مقبول في اي محفل محترم
الا عندهم في مواخير البالتوك

فهذا السيوطي يدافع عن صحة الانجيل
فهل من معتبر ؟

*


----------



## Fadie (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي يرد على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*

بارك الله فيك يا مولانا


----------



## end (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي يرد على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*

*و ايضا ابن حجر
فيقول

(( جواب مشهور 
وهو الحمل على اختلاف حال السائلين  أو السامعين
 فيمكن أن يراد في الجواب الأول تحذير من خشي منه الايذاء بيد أو لسان فارشد إلى الكف 
وفي الثاني ترغيب من رجى فيه النفع العام بالفعل والقول فارشد إلى ذلك 
وخص هاتين الخصلتين بالذكر لمسيس الحاجة إليهما في ذلك الوقت ))
فتح الباري 1 \ 56


و يقول مرة اخرى
(( مما اختلفت فيه الأجوبة بأنه أفضل الأعمال
 أن الجواب اختلف لاختلاف أحوال السائلينبان أعلم كل قوم بما يحتاجون إليه أو بما لهم فيه رغبه أو بما هو لائق بهم أو كان الاختلاف باختلاف الأوقات ))
فتح الباري 2 \ 9


فهنا السيوطي و ابن حجر يردان على المسلم الغبي الجاهل بالاسلام الذي يتمسك بان ( اصغر ) تعني على الاطلاق
فصيغ التفضيل تستخدم لغرض , و على حسب ثقافة السائل و مراده

مثل ان تقول ( افضل لاعب هو الخطيب ) و انت و مخاطبك يفهمان انك لا تقصد افضل لاعب عالميا 
فالتفضيل هنا متعلق بسابق حواركما , و بثقافة المستمع , و بهدف القائل


 و مرة اخرى يجب ان نقول ان اليهودي لم يعترض ابدا على قول المسيح عن اصغر البذور , مما يعني ان الرسالة وصلته , و انه اذكى من اغبياء اليوم*


----------



## newman (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*

*سبحان الله العظيم, موضوع في الشمال و رد في الجنوب.
نتحدث معكم على مفهوم علمي حول الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس و هل الخردل كبذرة هي أصغر البذور, و تأتون بالرد حول الإستنباط اللغوي و الفقهي في الحديث.
إذا كان قد أعياكم الرد فلماذا الجدال.؟
ألم تستطع الرد من كتابكم المقدس فلجأت إلى المراجع الإسلامية ؟ أليست مراجع غير صحيحة بنظركم, فلماذا تستشهد بها ؟*


----------



## Fadie (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*

*يبدو انك لم تقرأ الرد و لم تفهمه حتى , لأنك لو كنت فهمته لما كنت رددت بهذا الشكل!!*


----------



## end (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*

*مش انا قلت المسلم مبيفهمش ف الاسلام
الاستاذ بيثبت اني غلطان


المسلم مبيفهمش عربي كمان

بص يا استاذ
قول للي بعتك, لو عايز يكلم حد , يروحله يكلمه , مش يقف ف الشارع و يردح , ولا يبعت حد من صبيانه


محدش يرد على غير صاحب الادعاء , غير كده احنا مش بنرد على صبيان حد
اللي عايز يكلمنا يييجي


عموما , اكرر الجزء محل الرد يمكن  ....
صيغة التفضيل , لا تأتي بمعنى الاطلاق , انما تأتي حسب حاجة الكلام


فلما احتاج سائل محمد الصلاة , قال له محمد الصلاة هي ( افضل ) الاعمال
و لما احتاج سائل محمد الجهاد , قال له محمد الجهاد هو ( افضل  ) الاعمال

اي ان الاجابة نسبية 
اي ( افضل بالنسبة لحالتك )


و عليه
فان ( اصغر البذور ) اي  
( اصغر بالنسبة لكم )
او ( اصغر البذور التى تعرفوها )
او ( اصغر البذور التى في هذا المكان )
او ( اصغر البذور المشهورة هنا )



و لم يعترض حتى اليهود , لنبتلي هذه الايام باغبياء المسلمين الذين لا يعرفون لا الاسلام و لا اللغة ليعترضون



و الله المستعان

او كما قال شيعي مرة (  الحمد لله الذي جعل اعدائنا - السنة - من الاغبياء )
*


----------



## enass (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*



newman قال:


> *سبحان الله العظيم, موضوع في الشمال و رد في الجنوب.
> نتحدث معكم على مفهوم علمي حول الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب المقدس و هل الخردل كبذرة
> 
> ومن قال لك اننا نبحث عن اعجاز علمي في كتابنا
> ...


----------



## end (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*



newman قال:


> * أليست مراجع غير صحيحة بنظركم, فلماذا تستشهد بها ؟*



*المسيحيون لا يحتاجون لمراجعكم
و انا انتظرت حتى قام الاساتذة الافاضل بوضع ردودهم , ثم قررت ان اخاطب العقول الاسلامية بمراجعها 

اما قولك ان المراجع غير صحيحة بنظرنا , فنحن نستخدم المراجع غير الصحيحة , لنخاطب العقول غير الصحيحة
فهذه المراجع صحيحة عندك
ولا يمكن ان تكون صحيحة , و مثيلها في المسيحية خاطئة الا في بعض الامراض النفسية
شفاك الله و عافاك من الامراض النفسية


و الله المستعان*


----------



## newman (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( اصغر البذور )*

*


end قال:




اما قولك ان المراجع غير صحيحة بنظرنا , فنحن نستخدم المراجع غير الصحيحة , لنخاطب العقول غير الصحيحة


أنقر للتوسيع...


صدقت و هذا ماترككم تتخبطون في الردود, فمرة تقولون إنها أصغر البذور, و عندما تبث العكس, عدتم و قلتم إنها نسبية الخطاب, و لا أدري على ما أستندتم في هذا الترجيح.
هاته بعض النصوص التي ذكرت فيها حبة الخرذل, و أتمنى منكم يا عمالقة اللغة العربية أن تستخرجوا لي منها نسبية الخطاب.

مرقس 4: 31 

(svd) مثل حبة خردل متى زرعت في الأرض فهي أصغر جميع البزور التي على الأرض.


(alab) إنه يشبه ببزرة خردل، تكون عند بذرها على الأرض أصغر من كل ما على الأرض من بزور،


(gna) هو مثل حبة من خردل، تكون عند زرعها في الأرض أصغر كل ما في الأرض من الحبوب، 


(jab) إنه مثل حبة خردل: فهي، حين تزرع في الأرض، أصغر سائر البزور التي في الأرض. 



متى 13: 32 


(svd) وهي أصغر جميع البزور. ولكن متى نمت فهي أكبر البقول وتصير شجرة حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي وتتآوى في أغصانها».


(alab) فمع أنها أصغر البذور كلها، فحين تنمو تصبح أكبر البقول جميعا، ثم تصير شجرة، حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي وتبيت في أغصانها».


(gna) هي أصغر الحبوب كلها، ولكنها إذا نمت كانت أكبر البقول، بل صارت شجرة، حتى إن طيور السماء تجيء وتعشش في أغصانها)). 


(jab) هي أصغر البزور كلها، فإذا نمت كانت أكبر البقول، بل صارت شجرة حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي فتعشش في أغصانها )).




end قال:




بص يا استاذ
قول للي بعتك, لو عايز يكلم حد , يروحله يكلمه , مش يقف ف الشارع و يردح , ولا يبعت حد من صبيانه


محدش يرد على غير صاحب الادعاء , غير كده احنا مش بنرد على صبيان حد
اللي عايز يكلمنا يييجي



أنقر للتوسيع...


أي أسلوب هذا ؟! هل تتحاور في الشارع أم في منتدى محترم؟ هدئ من روعك, فقد تصاب بمكروه.*


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2008)

هذا هو المسلم
يستخدم الاربع تراجم (من موقعنا)لملأ السطور ليوهم نفسه انه رده له قيمة

وصفك لردودنا بالتخبط لا يدل الا على تخبط عقلك في الفهم, فلم يتخبط احدنا في اي رد و قلنا من البداية ان الصيغة المطلقة هي صيغة نسبية و ليست مطلقة اضافة الى ان كلام المسيح مربوط مع ما بعده, فهذه البذرة الصغيرة هي من اصغر (و ليس الأصغر) الحبوب لكن متى نبتت فهي اكبر البقول, فصغر البذرة مربوط مع حجمها بعد النمو

فهي من اصغر (و ليس الأصغر) البذور لكنها اكبر البقول بعد النمو

فهمت و لا أعيد؟

شكلي حعيد!


----------



## newman (14 يونيو 2008)

my Rock قال:


> هذا هو المسلم
> يستخدم الاربع تراجم (من موقعنا)لملأ السطور ليوهم نفسه انه رده له قيمة
> 
> وصفك لردودنا بالتخبط لا يدل الا على تخبط عقلك في الفهم, فلم يتخبط احدنا في اي رد *و قلنا من البداية ان الصيغة المطلقة هي صيغة نسبية و ليست مطلقة اضافة الى ان كلام المسيح مربوط مع ما بعده, فهذه البذرة الصغيرة هي من اصغر (و ليس الأصغر) *الحبوب لكن متى نبتت فهي اكبر البقول, فصغر البذرة مربوط مع حجمها بعد النمو
> ...





*يا أستاذ ماي روك, هل تستخف بالغير, أم أن هذا مدى إدراكك للأمور ؟؟
وضعت لك نصوص و طلبت أن تستخرجوا لي منها صيغة النسبية, و لم أطلب تفسيرا شخصيا لك؟ أظن أن الطلب واضح.
و أين أدركت أن المطلق هو نسبي و النسبي هو مطلق ؟ بأي منطق تتحدث؟*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2008)

عرفت اني حاعيد الرد من جديد, لكن لن اخسر اسطر فيك بل سأضع لك الرابط لتقرأ الرد من جديد:   #*10* 

و ركز على:

فهي من اصغر (و ليس الأصغر) البذور لكنها اكبر البقول بعد النمو

فهمت و لا أعيد؟


----------



## newman (15 يونيو 2008)

my Rock قال:


> عرفت اني حاعيد الرد من جديد, لكن لن اخسر اسطر فيك بل سأضع لك الرابط لتقرأ الرد من جديد:   #*10*
> 
> و ركز على:
> 
> ...




يا أخي لا أدري من أين استخرجت هاته العبارة ( من ) من داخل النصوص, و أظن أنه لاطائلة من إعادة إدراجها.
هل سنحمل النص أكثر مما فيه, أم أننا سوف نطوع النص على حسب الأهواء, فلا هذا ينفع و لا ذاك.
و لي تعقيب بسيط على مسألة الصيغة المطلقة التي هي نسبية و ليست مطلقة : هل تقصد المعنى الحقيقي لكلمة مطلق و نسبي ؟ فإذا كان كذلك فأظن أننا لن نتوصل لشيء في ضل هذا المنطق الغريب, المرجوا أن توضح قصدك جيدا حتى لا يحسب عليك.


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*اوكي نيومان
قول لشيخك يركز بس و هوه حيوصل باذن واحد احد
قول يا رب


السؤال
ما هو افضل الاعمال ؟


روح اساله و تعالى انقللنا جوابه

و الله المستعان*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*قال المعترض
*



newman قال:


> يا أخي لا أدري من أين استخرجت هاته العبارة ( من ) من داخل النصوص, و أظن أنه لاطائلة من إعادة إدراجها.
> هل سنحمل النص أكثر مما فيه, أم أننا سوف نطوع النص على حسب الأهواء



*اقول
مرة اخرى يثبت المسلمون جهلهم بالاسلام
و ساوجه لهم نفس السؤال

من اين استخرجتم هذه العبارات ؟!

المسألة 
و خضتم كالذي خاضوا ( التوبة 69 )
الخطأ واضح , المفروض ان يقول ( و خضتم كالذين خاضوا ) فاضاف المسلم ( ياسر جبر ( عضو مؤسس لمنتداهم )) كلمة *( الأمر ) و كلمة ( فيه ) *ليحل المشكلة
رد المسلم ياسر جبر موجود في منتداهم , و ها هي صورته*







[/URL]

*و قال له امير عبد الله صاحب المنتدى ( نفعنا الله بعلمك )
هذا هو الاسلام



مثال 2
يقول القران ( لن تقبل توبتهم ) فيضيف المفسر ( الاندلسي عضو ( شرررررررررررف ) المنتدى الشريف اياه ) كلمتي ( عند الموت ) *




*
و هذا هو الاسلام عندهم


اما الختام ( مثال 3 )
فلن اجعله لاقل من كبير المنتدى نفسه
امير عبد الله
فهي عادة عندهم كلهم ان يضيفوا الكلمات


فيقول امير تفسيرا ل ( بدا الاسلام غريبا و سيعود غريبا كما بدأ ) ان المقصود ( غريبا في اعينكم )






فاضاف ( في اعينكم )*






*اما المفاجأة فهي ان امير يفسر تفسيرا مختلفا عن ائمة الاسلام التالي ذكرهم
**فتفسير القاضي عياض ان معنى عودة الاسلام غريبا اي ( سيلحقه النقص والاخلال  ) شرح النووي  2 \ 175 ترقيم الشاملة

و ابن تيمية يفسر الغربة بالفتنة فيقول ( اعلم أن هذه الفتنة قد عمت اليوم وشملت وشاعت في البلاد واستفاضت فلا يكاد يسلم من رهج غبارها إلا من عصمه الله وذلك مصداق قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ فطوبى للغرباء ) درء التعارض 4  \ 18 ترقيم الشاملة
و راجع ايضا ( بيان تلبيس الجهمية ) 1 \ 252  ترقيم الشاملة


فاضاف امير كلمة ( في نظرهم ) ليجعل الامر و كأن الاسلام غريب في نظرهم , لكنه عظيم 
هذه اضافة امير و هذا فهمه للاسلام

اما قول شيخ الاسلام و القاضي عياض شارح مسلم , فهو مبسوط امامكم
و نحن لا نعيب ان يكون لكل مسلم اسلامه الخاص , فليضف امير ما شاء من كلمات

لكن هنا اهتم فقط ببيان قائمة من اضافوا الكلمات على نصوص القران  و السنة ليدافعوا عن الاسلام


حتى يأتي بعد ذلك الجهلة , و يقولون ( هذا من عند الله ) و لكن يعترضون على المسيحية

و الله المستعان*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*صورة مداخلة امير*







*   صورة مداخلة ياسر جبر*​ 





[/URL]]


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*الاسئلة التى يجب ان يجيبها الصبيان


1- ما هو افضل عمل ؟ و هذا على اسلام من من العلماء ؟ ام انه اسلامكم الخاص في القرن ال 21 ؟



2- لماذا تطوعون نصوص القران و السنة حسب الاهواء ؟



3- الغربة في حديث امير العجيب , نصر كما يقول , ام اخلال و نقص و فتنة  كما يقول عياض و شيخ الاسلام ؟
ام كلهم ؟
ام لا تفهمون معنى نصوص الاسلام ؟ و كل يغني على ليلاه ؟




و الحمد لله الذي  جعل اعدائنا من الاغبياء ...

*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*



newman قال:


> *وضعت لك نصوص و طلبت أن تستخرجوا لي منها صيغة النسب*



*اخيرا هذا هو ما قاله السيوطي و ابن حجر
ان صيغة التفضيل نفسها نسبية

(( فإنه قد يقال خير الأشياء كذا ولا يراد أنه خير جميع الأشياء من جميع الوجوه وفي جميع الأحوال بل في حال دون حال  ))

فاقول قياسا
فانه يقال اصغر البذور , ولا يراد انه اصغر جميع البذور في كل النباتات و في كل البلاد , بل في حال معرفة المستمع , و غرض القائل و الذي قد تم و لم يعترض عليه المستمع



و كذلك قول ابن حجر 
(( أعلم كل قوم بما يحتاجون إليه أو بما لهم فيه رغبه أو بما هو لائق بهم ))

فاقول انه تكلم عن اصغر بذور الارض التى يحتاجون الي معرفة صغرها مقارنة بناتجها  
تكلم عن اصغر البذور التى لهم بها علم و لائق بمستوى تفكيرهم 





اليست هذه هي اجابات السيوطي و ابن حجر


شكرا سيوطي
شكرا ابن حجر 


فالمسلم - العاقل وحده - سيقتنع الان , لاننا نرد بمشاركات اساتذته في المنتديات , و علماءه في الكتب*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

موضوع رائع رائع فعلا شكرا كثيرا​


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*يجب ان يعلم هؤلاء قدرتنا على هدم منتداهم حراس العقيمة  تماما 
و لكننا نسكت عنه و عنهم لان هذا لا يهمنا

فكم الاجابات الغبية  و المواضيع الساذجة التى كتبها الجهلة هناك , و كم الكذب و الخداع يكفي بالفعل لكي تغرب الشمس ف عين العدو و ليس في عين حمئة

لكن ترفعنا عن هذه السفاهات التى يكتبونها هو وحده الذي يمنع كشف فضائحهم في مجلدات و مجلدات
يجب ان يدرك هؤلاء هذه المعلومة جيدا

ان السبب في عدم فضحكم و كشفكم هو كرم منا , و نعتذر عن الفضائح التى اضطررنا الي كشفها فقط لتفيقوا من غفلتكم

اعتذر حقا عن الفضائح التى عرضتها لكم من منتداكم حراس العقيمة
و الفضيحة واضحة في قول الشاعر

لا تنه عن خلق وتأتي مثله ..... عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم
فان العار الذي يحيطهم باعتراضهم علينا , و هم يكتبون نفس ما نقدم و يهللون عليه , عار عظيم , او شيزوفرانيا جبارة لا مثيل لها الا في عقل المسلم البالتوكي و ها العينة بينة امام جميع المسيحيين ليعرفوا ان هذا هو ما يهاجمون به المسيحية 
انهم يهاجمون المسيحية ب ( جهلهم بالاسلام )
فالجهل بالاسلام هو اقوى سلاح في يد المسلم , و الدليل قالولو



و هذا يجب ان يعيه المسلم مرة اخرى
لا تختبر صبرنا و حلمنا عليك



اما ان اصر , فلا يلومن الا نفسه*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2008)

الواد مش راضي يفهم؟

كررنا 3 مرات و بعده مش راضي يفهم

ردينا عليه من كتبنا و من كتبه, و لسة مش راضي يفهم لاو يقلك انقطعت بك السُبل

اعمل فيك ايه يا ايند؟


----------



## Fadie (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*دة مبيفهمش عربى*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*انا بقول احذفوا مشاركته الاخيرة و اي مشاركة يكتبها لغاية ميرد على اسئلتنا
ولا ايه ؟

اما اخر سؤال طرحه فهو (( وضح لزملائك هنا أين يوجد التخصيص هنا  ))
فاقول له ( اين التخصيص في اي الاعمال افضل ) ؟

و اجابته هي نفس اجابتي
و الله المستعان



اقترح مرة اخرى حذف مشاركة العضو السابقة و اي مشاركة يكتبها اي شخص في هذا الموضوع طالما لا يجيبون على اسئلتنا

فهم لا يفعلون الا حمل الاسفار
و هو معذور


السؤال مش سؤاله , ده سؤال واحد جاهل , و باعت صبيانه يكتبوه هنا
و كيبوردي يعف عن ان اثقل على  الصبيان بمداخلاتي

كفى اضاعة للوقت 

*


----------



## Fadie (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*أى مشاركة لا تحوى الإجابة على اسئلة الأخ إيند ستُحذف فوراً*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*شكرا فادي 
و الاسئلة مرة تانية


1- ما هو افضل الاعمال ؟ و هذا راي من من العلماء ام هو راي مسلمي القرن ال 21 ؟ وما التخصيص و النسبية في نص مطلق يقول ( افضل الاعمال كذا و كذا ) ؟ 
2- لماذا تطوعون نصوص القران و السنة حسب الاهواء ( راجع مداخلة 15 ) ؟
3- ما معنى الغربة في حديث امير , اهو كما زعم امير و اكتشف فيه اعجازا !!!! ام هو كما قال عياض و شيخ الاسلام ؟*


----------



## newman (15 يونيو 2008)

*تريدون السؤال و أن تجيبوا أنفسكم, و لماذا الحذف, هل هناك ما يخيفكم أم هذا ماتعودتم عليه, عصبية و نرفزة فاضية.
لا تقلقوا فكل الحوار مدون في أماكن أخرى, في أكثر من منتدى و بالصور, فليس هناك مشكل إذا حذف شيء.
عبقري إيند, هل تعلم قليلا في اللغة, أم تتبجح و تنقل ما لا تعلم ؟

مرقس 4: 31 
) مثل حبة خردل متى زرعت في الأرض فهي أصغر جميع البزور التي على الأرض


أظن أنكم محتاجون لبعض الدروس في اللغة, و خاصة معاني الكلمات, و الربط بينها.

ورد في الجملة ( أصغر جميع البذور ) قال جميع و لم يقل بعض, فجميع تعني الكل و الجمع المطلق, نقول " فلان أصغر إخوته سنا" فهو أدناهم عمرا و هو محمول على الإطلاق لا التفرد. فجميع هي جامعة للأشياء من نفس الجنس و النوع. 

* جميع البذور التي على الأرض: تقولون إنه كن يتحدث في بيئته, و الجملة تحمل التعميم لا التخصيص, فلو كان خاصا لورد بالخطاب, و لجاءت الجملة هكذا : أصغر جميع البذور التي على أرضكم (أو أرضك), فضمير المخاطب يدل على التفرد بالخطاب لشخص ما.

متى 13: 32 
فمع أنها أصغر البذور كلها، فحين تنمو تصبح أكبر البقول جميعا، ثم تصير شجرة، حتى إن طيور السماء تأتي وتبيت في أغصانها».

نفس التعبير مرة أخرى يحمل على الخطاب المطلق, فنجد (كل) (جميع) و هي ألفاظ لغوية تعني الإجماع و الإحاطة.

لم تجبني لحد الآن يا ماي روك عن تظريتك العلمية الجديدة : الصيغة المطلقة هي نسبية و ليست مطلقة.
إذا لم تكن لديك إجابة فأرجوا من أحدكم أن يفسر هاته النظرية الجديدة.

و دعوكم من أسلوب الإستفزاز فهو لايجدي معي شيئا, عندي من برودة الأعصاب مايكفي.*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*هذه المداخلة جميلة
تتكلم عن برودة ( اعصاب ) الزميل
ولا تأتي بجديد
ولا تجيب على الاسئلة



في الواقع انا محتار بشدة
هل نعلمه بقسوة ام بلين ؟



بالفعل انا اعتذر  ل(امير عبد الله ) اننى قسوت على احد صغاره
ارجو منك نيو مان ان تبلغ اعتذاري لامير

و ارجو لك التوفيق في حياتك و مستقبلك
هداك الله



و لي سؤال بسيط لك عزيزي
هل من ادب الحوار الا تجيب محاورك عن اسئلته اطلاقا ؟
*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*ارجو ان تجيب نيومان
هل من ادب الحوار ان تسال ولا ترد على الاسئلة ؟*


----------



## newman (15 يونيو 2008)

*الآن تتكلم على آداب الحوار, ومن يقرأ مداخلاتك يرى العكس من ذلك.
أتيت بتفسير السيوطي و ابن حجر, و استنبطت من كلامهم أنهم يتكلمون على التخصيص لا التعميم, و وضعت لك من كتابك أنت و طلبت منك أن تستنبط نفس الأمر منه, فعجزت, و كان سلاحك بدل الكلمة أن جئت بمشاركات الآخرين لتثبت كلامك.
فأين المنطق من هذا ؟!
هيا يا زميل قم بنفس الإستنباط و استخرجه لغويا من نفس الأعداد, و أنا معك هنا, و إن شق عليك الأمر أدلك على بعض لمعاجم اللغوية لمساعدتك في البحث.*


----------



## end (15 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

*معلش يا نيو مان , انا عارف اني قسوت عليك حبتين , بس كنت فاكر ان البحث بتاعك , لكن انت مصر تثبت انه مش بتاعك و ان مش عندك غير التكرار

ده يخليني فورا اعرف انك قريت حاجة و جيت نقلتها من غير ما تشغل مخك او تدرس او اي حاجة
انت بس عجبتك حاجة و نقلتها و ده اخرك

فمعلش اني شديت عليك , كنت فاكر انك حتعرف حقيقة شيوخك و اساتذتك


عموما حقك عليا
بس برضه انت لازم تقولي


من الادب انك تسأل تسأل تسأل و تعترض ع الاجابات و تعترض و تعترض 
و متجاوبش اي سؤال محاورك يقولهولك ؟


ده ادب , ولا قوة مثلا , و لا انت بتعتبر ده ايه ؟
*


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2008)

newman قال:


> *لم تجبني لحد الآن يا ماي روك عن تظريتك العلمية الجديدة : الصيغة المطلقة هي نسبية و ليست مطلقة.*
> *إذا لم تكن لديك إجابة فأرجوا من أحدكم أن يفسر هاته النظرية الجديدة.*




لنرد على اخر سؤال, حتى ترد بعدها على اسئلة الاستاذ end
انا قلت الصيغة المطلقة و اعني بها المستتخدمة في النص
فمعنى جملتي هو الجملة المستخدمة هي نسبية و ليست مطلقة و قلنا و رددنا في ذلك الكثير و في موضوعين, واحد بأدلتنا و الاخر بأدلتك, فاذا رفضت الاثنين و لا عندك ردك على الاسئلة المطروحة فلا داعي لاستمرارك في الموضوع



> *و دعوكم من أسلوب الإستفزاز فهو لايجدي معي شيئا, عندي من برودة الأعصاب مايكفي.*




باين جداً, فانت بارد لدرجة انك تركت الحوار و بدأت بالخصنة و بدأت تنتعت الاستاذ end بالعبقري, فهل هذه لهجة الحوار التي يعلمها اساتذتك؟ نعت الاخير و الاستهزاء؟
هذه المرة لن اتدخل, لكن احذرك من تكرار هذا الاسلوب مرة ثانية, فأنت في منتدى محترم لا يقبل النعت و الشخصنة في الحوار
فتستطيع حالك حال غيرك ان تناقش نفسك (او انفسكم) في منتدياتكم بعد تصوير المواضيع..

لم احذف الرد الخارج لأن الاستاذ end رد عليك
نتمنى في ردك القادم ان تقدم اجابة على الاسئلة المطروحة عسى ان نصل الى رد تفهمه (هذا ان اردت ان تفهم او تعترف انك فهمت) فنحن اجبنا على كل اسئلتك, و حتى التافه منها

نصيحة صغيرة, اذا كان ردك القادم سيتحوي على الاربع ترجمات من جديد و لا يحتوي على اي اجابة للاسئلة المطروحة (التي طُرحت لتبسط لعقلك ما هو المقصود من هذا الموضوع) فالأفضل ان لا تضيع وقتك لان ردك سيُحذف


----------



## My Rock (17 يونيو 2008)

هي الاسئلة صعبة للدرجة هذه؟


----------



## newman (18 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم, و الصلاة و السلام على سيدي و نبيي محمد (ص).​*
*أما بعد :​*
*مادام الحوار حول الإطلاق على العموم في النصوص و التخصيص فيها, و مادام الزميل إيند, يقول أن هناك استنباط من شرح السيوطي و ابن حجر في حديث أفضل الأعمال. و أن الصيغة التي ورد بها الحديث تثبت أنه تخصيص, لأحوال المستمع, و يقيسها على نصوص حبة الخردل.
لكي يكون الحوار منطقيا, أطلب منك و ضع النصوص من التفسيرين مع الرابط كي يتسنا للجميع مراجعتها, و سوف نناقشها نصا نصا, و سوف نقوم بمقارنة بينها و النصوص الواردة في الأناجيل.
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.*


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*

الاخ newman

رد على الأسئلة 




end قال:


> *1- ما هو افضل الاعمال ؟ و هذا راي من من العلماء ام هو راي مسلمي القرن ال 21 ؟ وما التخصيص و النسبية في نص مطلق يقول ( افضل الاعمال كذا و كذا ) ؟ *
> *2- لماذا تطوعون نصوص القران و السنة حسب الاهواء ( راجع مداخلة 15 ) ؟*
> *3- ما معنى الغربة في حديث امير , اهو كما زعم امير و اكتشف فيه اعجازا !!!! ام هو كما قال عياض و شيخ الاسلام ؟*


 
و كفاية تهرب


----------



## newman (18 يونيو 2008)

*هل في الطلب ما يحزن؟, هاته أسئلة و لابد مبنية على قراءة مسبقة لنص ما, و طلبت النصوص التي قرأها زميلك لكي يتسائل عنها, فهل في هذا السؤال عيب ؟
و لكي يتمكن الجميع من مطالعتها و أن لا يقتصر الأمر عليه.
يمكنني أن أقول ورد في تفسير أنطونيوس فكري عن الإصحاح 5 من سفر الرؤيا أن الرب لم ينبأ بأي رسول أو نبي سوف يخرج من بعد موسى.
لن يقبل بالطبع و ستطالبني بالنص الأصلي لهذا الكلام, و من أين أتيت به.
و نفس الأمر ينطبق على زميلك, ضعوا النصوص التي تثبت كلامكم حتى تكون حجة لكم أو عليكم.
و السلام.*


----------



## My Rock (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: السيوطي و إبن حجر يردان على شبهة ( حبة الخردل )*



newman قال:


> *هل في الطلب ما يحزن؟, هاته أسئلة و لابد مبنية على قراءة مسبقة لنص ما, و طلبت النصوص التي قرأها زميلك لكي يتسائل عنها, فهل في هذا السؤال عيب ؟*
> *و لكي يتمكن الجميع من مطالعتها و أن لا يقتصر الأمر عليه.*
> *يمكنني أن أقول ورد في تفسير أنطونيوس فكري عن الإصحاح 5 من سفر الرؤيا أن الرب لم ينبأ بأي رسول أو نبي سوف يخرج من بعد موسى.*
> *لن يقبل بالطبع و ستطالبني بالنص الأصلي لهذا الكلام, و من أين أتيت به.*
> ...


 

الاستاذ وضع لك النصوص و مصادرها في اول رد   #*1*


----------

